# Where can i get spare parts for a Talbot Autosleeper express



## BigFrase (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey All

I recently bought a talbot autosleeper and on the first day managed to snap the sliding door handle off, anyone know where i can get another?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

either O'learys, think i spelt that wrong, or the autosleepers club maybe.

cabby


----------



## FDB (Oct 29, 2007)

These may be worth a try

http://www.ldvvanparts.com/


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I dont know how to make a link but if you google Delphin Designs they specialise in Talbot Express parts, Autosleepers will be no good as its a base vehicle part.


----------



## kiwisue (Jul 11, 2010)

Ive just recently bought one as well (91 ) and the guy at no1gear.com is very helpful and knowledgable... also check out ebay..search talbot express -there was a sliding door handle last week on there.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Mines snapped at bottom too. So let me know where when you get one!


----------

